# Donnaumma:"Milan? Da domani parlerò".



## admin (12 Luglio 2021)

Gigio Donnarumma a Sky:"Cosa è accaduto in questo mese e mezzo, dall'addio al Milan? Donnarumma:”Ero tranquillissimo in questo mese e mezzo. Ho messo la mia testa solo a disposizione dell’Italia e del mister. Ho qualche anno in più rispetto a quell’estate lì. E si vede. Da domani parlerò”.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Luglio 2021)

Da domani farà parlare a "Mino"
Non credo che in questo mese e mezzo a Dollarumma siano cresciute le balle.


----------



## Pampu7 (12 Luglio 2021)

avrai sempre la mia stima gigio


----------



## __king george__ (12 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2379356 ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma a Sky:"Cosa è accaduto in questo mese e mezzo, dall'addio al Milan? Donnarumma:&#8221;Ero tranquillissimo in questo mese e mezzo. Ho messo la mia testa solo a disposizione dell&#8217;Italia e del mister. Ho qualche anno in più rispetto a quell&#8217;estate lì. E si vede. Da domani parlerò&#8221;.



stasera non riuscirei a parlare male di nessuno degli azzurri manco mi offendessero personalmente credo..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2379356 ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma a Sky:"Cosa è accaduto in questo mese e mezzo, dall'addio al Milan? Donnarumma:&#8221;Ero tranquillissimo in questo mese e mezzo. Ho messo la mia testa solo a disposizione dell&#8217;Italia e del mister. Ho qualche anno in più rispetto a quell&#8217;estate lì. E si vede. Da domani parlerò&#8221;.



Solito coniglio, parla quando è più facile farlo.


----------



## babsodiolinter (12 Luglio 2021)

Credo si riferisse che domani inizierà a parlare per un aumento di stipendio col psg..


----------



## Hellscream (12 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2379356 ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma a Sky:"Cosa è accaduto in questo mese e mezzo, dall'addio al Milan? Donnarumma:”Ero tranquillissimo in questo mese e mezzo. Ho messo la mia testa solo a disposizione dell’Italia e del mister. Ho qualche anno in più rispetto a quell’estate lì. E si vede. Da domani parlerò”.



Si conferma l'uomo (volutamente minuscolo) DIMMÈ (volutamente maiuscolo che è). Facile parlare ora.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Luglio 2021)

Occhio,mettiamo caso faccia capire che il Milan non ha ambizione alcuna,vi sentireste ancora di condannarlo?


----------



## vota DC (12 Luglio 2021)

SoloMVB;2379382 ha scritto:


> Occhio,mettiamo caso faccia capire che il Milan non ha ambizione alcuna,vi sentireste ancora di condannarlo?



Detto da uno che scappa nell'unica squadra che è ricchissima ma ha un DNA perdente non ha molto senso però. Vincono solo nel cortile di casa....ooops adesso neanche quello nonostante un patto con il diavolo come un emiro pervertito e tirannico alla proprietà.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Luglio 2021)

Va detto che la politica della schiena dritta in questo caso è stata una catastrofe. Da stasera lo si vendeva a 100


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Luglio 2021)

SoloMVB;2379382 ha scritto:


> Occhio,mettiamo caso faccia capire che il Milan non ha ambizione alcuna,vi sentireste ancora di condannarlo?



Ancora di più.
Non scordiamoci che ha preferito "regalare" 20 milioni al suo procuratore che al Milan,squadra che l'ha lanciato,coccolato e portato a questi livelli.

Domani potrà dire quello che vuole,ma il suo valore (come uomo) sarà sempre inferiore a quello di una *****.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2379392 ha scritto:


> Ancora di più.
> Non scordiamoci che ha preferito "regalare" 20 milioni al suo procuratore che al Milan,squadra che l'ha lanciato,coccolato e portato a questi livelli.
> 
> Domani potrà dire quello che vuole,ma il suo valore (come uomo) sarà sempre inferiore a quello di una *****.



Ed è quì che vi sbagliate,Donnarumma non è mai stato del Milan,lo abbiamo lanciato noi perché è stato portato da noi,ma lo avrebbe lanciato chiunque altro in qualsiasi altro posto.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (12 Luglio 2021)

hiei87;2379389 ha scritto:


> Va detto che la politica della schiena dritta in questo caso è stata una catastrofe. Da stasera lo si vendeva a 100



il contratto da 8 mln era li da firmare.

non ha voluto rinnovare, inutile girarci intorno.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Luglio 2021)

Verme ricordati che sei la grazie a noi, ingrato


----------



## Miracle1980 (12 Luglio 2021)

ibracadabra9;2379398 ha scritto:


> il contratto da 8 mln era li da firmare.
> 
> non ha voluto rinnovare, inutile girarci intorno.



E se il contratto fosse ancora lì ad attenderlo...?


----------



## Andris (12 Luglio 2021)

chiedi all'addetto stampa monegasco e facci sapere dai, almeno niente conferenza a casa sua a mezzanotte stavolta

come sorrideva sotto i baffi per dire di non essere quello di tre estati fa che prendeva i ceffoni da miracessi.
non solo tu, pure il paparino prima apriva la porta a miracessi per convincere il bamboccione a restare mentre ora il papino prende la mazzetta per sistemare la famigghia (vicenda di cui si parla poco)

non è merito del Milan e dello staff pure ?
ti allenavi e giocavi da solo ?
sempre fatto il titolare, anche nei momenti difficili mai panchinato
ingrato


----------



## ibracadabra9 (12 Luglio 2021)

Miracle1980;2379402 ha scritto:


> E se il contratto fosse ancora lì ad attenderlo...?



ha fatto le visite con il psg.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Luglio 2021)

ibracadabra9;2379398 ha scritto:


> il contratto da 8 mln era li da firmare.
> 
> non ha voluto rinnovare, inutile girarci intorno.



L'ha avuta vinta lui, perché ha trovato una squadra più forte che gliene ha dati 12. Purtroppo ormai il calcio è questo. Noi ne siamo usciti con le ossa rotte.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (12 Luglio 2021)

hiei87;2379407 ha scritto:


> L'ha avuta vinta lui, perché ha trovato una squadra più forte che gliene ha dati 12. Purtroppo ormai il calcio è questo. Noi ne siamo usciti con le ossa rotte.



Noi 12 mln non possiamo darli a nessuno.
con un pò di buon senso da parte sua si poteva continuare insieme, anche perchè 8mln non erano certo pochi e in gioco c'erano cose che andavano oltre un mero discorso di stipendio.

ha scelto diversamente, amen.
Maignan non è il primo pirla che passa.


----------



## Giofa (12 Luglio 2021)

SoloMVB;2379397 ha scritto:


> Ed è quì che vi sbagliate,Donnarumma non è mai stato del Milan,lo abbiamo lanciato noi perché è stato portato da noi,ma lo avrebbe lanciato chiunque altro in qualsiasi altro posto.



Dici bene, non è mai stato del Milan, quindi come si fa a criticare la società? Ha fatto quello che ha voluto da sempre. Non lo rimpiangerò MAI, anche stasera un’uscita da brividi. Dare a lui il premio di miglior giocatore (e non a Chiellini o Chiesa che di certo non amo) una cosa ridicola


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Luglio 2021)

SoloMVB;2379382 ha scritto:


> Occhio,mettiamo caso faccia capire che il Milan non ha ambizione alcuna,vi sentireste ancora di condannarlo?



Vuol dire che mente sapendo di mentire e sarebbe ancora più m3rda andando in un top club a 22 anni...


----------



## princeps (12 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2379356 ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma a Sky:"Cosa è accaduto in questo mese e mezzo, dall'addio al Milan? Donnarumma:”Ero tranquillissimo in questo mese e mezzo. Ho messo la mia testa solo a disposizione dell’Italia e del mister. Ho qualche anno in più rispetto a quell’estate lì. E si vede. Da domani parlerò”.



meglio che stai zitto perchè sei imbarazzante
ti auguro il peggio e ti tiferò sempre contro


----------



## bmb (12 Luglio 2021)

Sto onestamente rosicando. Potevamo venderlo a 80 milioni.


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Luglio 2021)

SoloMVB;2379382 ha scritto:


> Occhio,mettiamo caso faccia capire che il Milan non ha ambizione alcuna,vi sentireste ancora di condannarlo?



Sì.
Perché se ne è andato via a zero e senza chiarezza verso i tifosi.
Poteva rinnovare e chiedere la cessione, avrebbe guadagnato meno lui e più il Milan. Ha scelto di riempirsi di soldi senza gratitudine per chi lo ha cresciuto.


----------



## Andris (12 Luglio 2021)

bmb;2379419 ha scritto:


> Sto onestamente rosicando. Potevamo venderlo a 80 milioni.



quello è l'unico rimpianto

aggiungo una cosa e chiudo andando a vedere la finale nba.

oggi ho visto un volantino di Sebastiano Rossi in un Milan Club

dopo 20 anni va gratis dai tifosi del Milan in giro per l'Italia

non era il portiere migliore della storia, ma grande attaccamento alla maglia
queste sono le persone da Milan


----------



## Shmuk (12 Luglio 2021)

hiei87;2379407 ha scritto:


> L'ha avuta vinta lui, perché ha trovato una squadra più forte che gliene ha dati 12. Purtroppo ormai il calcio è questo. Noi ne siamo usciti con le ossa rotte.



I conti si fanno alla fine.


----------



## Giofa (12 Luglio 2021)

bmb;2379419 ha scritto:


> Sto onestamente rosicando. Potevamo venderlo a 80 milioni.



Ma no ovviamente, Raiola non l&#8217;avrebbe permesso. Valesse 80 milioni li chiederebbe per se al psg. Perché accontentarsi di 20 anziché 80? È fesso lui come il Milan?


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Luglio 2021)

Ora potrà dire e fare ciò che vuole. Ovviamente sul piano tecnico. Sul piano umano è da vedere.

Sul lato tecnico e mentale nulla da dire. Si era detto che avrebbe giocato distratto, e invece ha parato tutto il parabile, e ha parato tanti rigori. Tutti pesantissimi. E' un robot, bisogna dirlo. Sulle uscite continua a far ridere. Tra i pali è una sicurezza praticamente unica. E questa unicità se la farà pagare milioni su milioni.


----------



## Milo (12 Luglio 2021)

Mi piange il cuore stasera, veramente…

Non ti azzardare a parlare male del Milan


----------



## hiei87 (12 Luglio 2021)

ibracadabra9;2379410 ha scritto:


> Noi 12 mln non possiamo darli a nessuno.
> con un pò di buon senso da parte sua si poteva continuare insieme, anche perchè 8mln non erano certo pochi e in gioco c'erano cose che andavano oltre un mero discorso di stipendio.
> 
> ha scelto diversamente, amen.
> Maignan non è il primo pirla che passa.



A livello puramente pragmatico, abbiamo perso a 0 un giocatore che oggi vale dai 100 milioni in su. Poi è un discorso complicato, non voglio dire che Maldini è un incompetente, nè che Donnarumma abbia ragione.
Purtroppo è stata una faccenda sfortunata, dalla quale siamo usciti con le ossa rotte, mentre lui , pur comportandosi malissimo, è uscito vincitore su tutti i fronti.


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Luglio 2021)

Spero di non offendere nessuno, ma mi sembra ci siano molte vedove di Donnarumma. Non è solo per questa dichiarazione(che è giusto commentare), ma vedo che ad ogni possibile occasione lo tira fuori da niente per dargli addosso, ma chissenefrega veramente. Se lo tirate fuori mi piacerebbe discutere del Donnarumma portiere, il Donnarumma uomo lo conosciamo ed è inutile continuare a tirarlo fuori ogni 3x2. 

Gestione esemplare del Milan, e se io fossi stato Paolo (sogno eterno) gli avrei dato ancora meno dei 6, e non scherzo. Figurati se facciamo mercato sugli scarti dei big club, ed andiamo a pagare 15 o 20 lordi a Donnarumma, ma in che universo? 

Poi oh, sarò strano io, ma provo assolutamente 0 rancore per lui, un po di delusione dal modo in cui è stata gestita la faccenda, ma non mi sono mai illuso. Nel calcio del 2021 dovrebbe essere chiaro a tutti che le bandiere non esistono più come le intendevamo, è l&#8217;inevitabile conseguenza del business. Sarà per questo che mi metto a ridere a leggere molti commenti da ex fidanzata, che non reputo degni dei miei fratelli di tifo. Vi prego basta tirarlo fuori ad ogni partita, anche perché di Donnarumma ne vedremo 100 nei prossimi anni, e ne prendermo anche noi.

Spero di non aver offeso nessuno, mi sono morso le mani per settimane


----------



## sampapot (12 Luglio 2021)

SoloMVB;2379397 ha scritto:


> Ed è quì che vi sbagliate,Donnarumma non è mai stato del Milan,lo abbiamo lanciato noi perché è stato portato da noi,ma lo avrebbe lanciato chiunque altro in qualsiasi altro posto.



non sono d'accordo...Mihailovic lo ha lanciato a 16 anni...causa di forza maggiore, ma non è detto che altri allenatori avrebbero fatto lo stesso


----------



## Igniorante (12 Luglio 2021)

hiei87;2379389 ha scritto:


> Va detto che la politica della schiena dritta in questo caso è stata una catastrofe. Da stasera lo si vendeva a 100



Esatto.
Al netto delle capacità, su cui oggettivamente c'è poco da dire, piuttosto che regalarlo si doveva trovare il modo di raccogliere qualche soldino.


----------



## Mauricio (12 Luglio 2021)

La cosa ridicola è che Maldini, Scaroni, Gazidis hanno rilasciato dichiarazioni pacate, senza polemica alcuna, addirittura ringraziandolo per la professionalità.

Donnarumma invece sembra minacciare con quel “da domani parlerò”, come volesse togliersi diversi sassolini dalla scarpa. Sarebbe davvero una figuraccia per il Milan, cornuti e mazziati.


----------



## UDG (12 Luglio 2021)

Igniorante;2379474 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Al netto delle capacità, su cui oggettivamente c'è poco da dire, piuttosto che regalarlo si doveva trovare il modo di raccogliere qualche soldino.



Se il contratto scadeva il 30 Giugno come facevi a ricavarne qualcosa? Doveva firmare prima. È stato lui a volersene andare


----------



## Zenos (12 Luglio 2021)

UDG;2379481 ha scritto:


> Se il contratto scadeva il 30 Giugno come facevi a ricavarne qualcosa? Doveva firmare prima. È stato lui a volersene andare



Non aspettavi il 30 Giugno?
Bisognava fare il possibile per venderlo l anno scorso a quel punto,anche a costo di minacciarlo di metterlo in panchina e fargli perdere l' europeo.ed invece schiena dritta o meglio a 90. E adesso ci mangiamo le mani ed andiamo a mendicare prestiti.


----------



## Milanlove (12 Luglio 2021)

Zenos;2379484 ha scritto:


> Non aspettavi il 30 Giugno?
> Bisognava fare il possibile per venderlo l anno scorso a quel punto,anche a costo di minacciarlo di metterlo in panchina e fargli perdere l' europeo.ed invece schiena dritta o meglio a 90. E adesso ci mangiamo le mani ed andiamo a mendicare prestiti.



Esatto.

Ma è inutile, chi non vuol capire non capirà mai.
Abbiamo fatto un errore di mercato colossale, ma c'è anche dopo ieri sera, chi fa finta che sia andato tutto come doveva andare e che il Milan ne è uscito bene. 
Poi magari sono i primi che se la prendono con Elliott se non cacciano i soldi.
Donnarumma da 4 anni era un assegno volante di 50 milioni da incassare. Noi l'abbiamo stracciato e tutto quello che abbiamo da dire in merito è "eh ma ormai il contratto era scaduto..."


----------



## Manue (12 Luglio 2021)

Zenos;2379484 ha scritto:


> Non aspettavi il 30 Giugno?
> Bisognava fare il possibile per venderlo l anno scorso a quel punto,anche a costo di minacciarlo di metterlo in panchina e fargli perdere l' europeo.ed invece schiena dritta o meglio a 90. E adesso ci mangiamo le mani ed andiamo a mendicare prestiti.



Non avrebbe firmato niente, 
anche sotto minaccia di qualsiasi genere. 

Ormai dovrebbe essere chiaro a tutti che o soddisfi Raiola,
oppure l&#8217;epilogo è quello che abbiamo assistito.


----------



## Manue (12 Luglio 2021)

Milanlove;2379488 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Ma è inutile, chi non vuol capire non capirà mai.
> Abbiamo fatto un errore di mercato colossale, ma c'è anche dopo ieri sera, chi fa finta che sia andato tutto come doveva andare e che il Milan ne è uscito bene.
> ...



Chi lo volevo a 50 mln nel 2020 ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Luglio 2021)

SoloMVB;2379382 ha scritto:


> Occhio,mettiamo caso faccia capire che il Milan non ha ambizione alcuna,vi sentireste ancora di condannarlo?



Si, perche in ogni caso il problema non é che sia andato. É che si andato a 0 per far guadagnare il piu possibile al suo procuratore e a se stesso. Lasciando a mani vuote la squadra che lo ha fatto crescere e lanciato titolare.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2379405 ha scritto:


> chiedi all'addetto stampa monegasco e facci sapere dai, almeno niente conferenza a casa sua a mezzanotte stavolta
> 
> *come sorrideva sotto i baffi per dire di non essere quello di tre estati fa *che prendeva i ceffoni da miracessi.
> non solo tu, pure il paparino prima apriva la porta a miracessi per convincere il bamboccione a restare mentre ora il papino prende la mazzetta per sistemare la famigghia (vicenda di cui si parla poco)
> ...



Credo facesse riferimento alla capacità di gestione dello stress, ha infatti anche detto che oggi ha più esperienza.


----------



## Zenos (12 Luglio 2021)

Manue;2379489 ha scritto:


> Non avrebbe firmato niente,
> anche sotto minaccia di qualsiasi genere.
> 
> Ormai dovrebbe essere chiaro a tutti che o soddisfi Raiola,
> oppure l&#8217;epilogo è quello che abbiamo assistito.



Magari si sarebbe trovato una squadra a 30 milioni,oppure come dici te avrebbe continuato a fare finta di nulla ma dubito con un europeo in palio e con il rischio di venir schernito per un anno da una intera tifoseria. 
Noi abbiamo preferito evitargli ogni imbarazzo portandolo a scadenza come sognava il suo procuratore.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2021)

Milanlove;2379488 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Ma è inutile, chi non vuol capire non capirà mai.
> Abbiamo fatto un errore di mercato colossale, ma c'è anche dopo ieri sera, chi fa finta che sia andato tutto come doveva andare e che il Milan ne è uscito bene.
> ...



Io sono tra quelli che da due anni spinge per un trattamento duro nei confronti di donnarumma, chi mi legge lo sa, e riconosco che il milan ha sbagliato nella gestione del caso però ci sono troppi elementi che non conosciamo :

non sappiamo effettivamente la trattativa come è andata tra donnarumma e il milan e non sappiamo cosa si sono dette le parti nel corso degli anni e degli innumerevoli incontri.
Non sappiamo cosa si sono ripromessi e quali sono stati gli ostacoli, non sappiamo se la programmazione societaria e tecnica ci ha fatto perdere tempi.
Non sappiamo se donnarumma avesse lasciato la porta aperta al rinnovo e non sappiamo quando verosimilmente si è arrivati alla conclusione di separarsi.
Io credo la rottura sia arrivata a natale ma è una sensazione mia, non di certo la realtà.

Ora è chiaro che se il milan cullasse la possibilità che il rinnovo arrivasse allora faceva bene a far giocare il giocatore e bisogna capire perchè invece con la champions, grossa contraddizione, praticamente tutto è saltato.
Qualcuno ha bluffato? Qualcuno ha giocato sporco?Oppure il milan ha deciso di far giocare il calciatore per godere delle prestazioni sportive consapevole che le strade si sarebbero separate?

Se il milan avesse usato le maniere forti poi non sappiamo nemmeno se il milan sarebbe arrivato al suo obiettivo perchè raiola il contrattone è vero che l'ha ottenuto ma l'ha ottenuto grazie alla condizione di svincolato.
Non credo quindi ci avrebbe mai portato una super offerta o almeno non ne ho la certezza.
Certo, noi non facendolo giocare forse gli avremmo fatto perdere l'europeo e gli avremmo tolto visibilità e ne avremmo rallentato la crescita ma, ti ripeto, sono troppe le cose che non conosciamo in questa vicenda.

Se non ci daranno le risposte che meritiamo possiamo solo fare ipotesi e spaccarci tra le opinioni.

Di concreto abbiamo che il milan donnarumma l'ha cresciuto ma il procuratore non ha mai riconosciuto il potere contrattuale del milan.
Donnarumma è sempre stato gestito come roba sua e i rinnovi non sono stati mai normali ma sono stati solo minacce legalizzate dettate da una condizione contrattuale di grosso vantaggio del giocatore rispetto al club. 
L'amore in mezzo, il cinismo agli estremi.
Qualcosa non torna.


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Luglio 2021)

Alla fine le sue parate sono state decisive per tornare in Champions, non abbiamo preso nulla di cartellino ma con Tatarusanu saremmo arrivati in Europa League.

In campo è fortissimo, però è un piccolo uomo. Qualunque cosa si inventi da dare in pasto alla stampa. Magari gli facessero le domande giuste.

Dirà "ho lasciato il Milan in Champions", "vado dove posso vincere", ecc.

Ma qui il problema è essersene andato come un ladro, senza alcuna gratitudine per la società che lo ha lanciato e coccolato, nascondendosi sempre dietro al suo procuratore.
Spero ci dia altre gioie con la nazionale e dopo ieri credo che resteranno solo i tifosi del Milan a fischiarlo, però sarà l'ex giocatore che più detesterò in assoluto.


----------



## Manue (12 Luglio 2021)

Sinceramente comunque non ho neanche più la curiosità di sapere come siano andate le cose, 
io sono uno di quelli che ritenevo il Milan coperto a livello tecnico in porta, considerando Donnarumma uno dei più forti nel suo ruolo, perciò averlo perso per me è un downgrade, per ora, in quel ruolo.

È vero però che non poteva esserci epilogo diverso, se non la separazione.
Il comportamento del ragazzo non mi è piaciuto, se avesse voluto restare a Milano, ci sarebbe rimasto.
Tirare quel teatrino fino a fine anno è stato irrispettoso.

Ormai però è andato, 
si guarda avanti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2379356 ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma a Sky:"Cosa è accaduto in questo mese e mezzo, dall'addio al Milan? Donnarumma:”Ero tranquillissimo in questo mese e mezzo. Ho messo la mia testa solo a disposizione dell’Italia e del mister. Ho qualche anno in più rispetto a quell’estate lì. E si vede. Da domani parlerò”.



Ma che vuoi parlare? Ma stai zitto va..ti abbiamo coperto d'oro per anni nonostante papere continue..c'hai pure da ridire?
Vatti a pigliare sti 10-12 milioni e non romperci la minkia..ti abbiamo offerto il massimo possibile, hai scelto i soldi e ci sta..ma tu e il tuo agente suino non dovete manco nominarlo il Milan


----------



## Route66 (12 Luglio 2021)

claudiop77;2379521 ha scritto:


> Alla fine le sue parate sono state decisive per tornare in Champions, non abbiamo preso nulla di cartellino ma con Tatarusanu saremmo arrivati in Europa League.
> 
> In campo è fortissimo, però è un piccolo uomo. Qualunque cosa si inventi da dare in pasto alla stampa. Magari gli facessero le domande giuste.
> 
> ...



Quel farabutto del suo procuratore con la totale complicità del ragazzo(e della sua famiglia)nella piena legalità, senza infrangere alcuna regola attualmente in essere, hanno sfruttato la chioccia Milan per far crescere il "gambione" ovvero la gallina dalle uova d'oro e farsi gli affari loro.
Il Milan in questi anni gli ha fatto crescere il "loro" prodotto spendendo una follia per il suo stipendio e quello del fratello mascotte ed alla fine è rimasto con un pugno di mosche in mano senza nemmeno un grazie.
Era tutto già scritto dal primo sanguinoso rinnovo e non avrebbe rinnovato nemmeno se gli proponevano 15 mln all'anno.
Questi sono i fatti tutto il resto sono parole al vento.
Grande giocatore, piccolissimo uomo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Luglio 2021)

ma cosa vuoi parlare? 

L'offerta dal Milan l'ha ricevuta e già da un bel po'. L'uomo a cui hai dato mandato di farti avere il mio contratto possibile ha fatto il suo lavoro egregiamente, e intanto si è messo 20 milioni in saccoccia sua. La verità è che tu non decidi nulla, e anche se avessi voluto restare per qualche milione in meno non avresti avuto voce in capitolo.

Sei un gran portiere, ma come uomo vali veramente poco.


----------



## EmmePi (12 Luglio 2021)

L'unica cosa che davvero spero nell'affaire Dollarumma è che il Milan si de-raiolinizzi per sempre!

E se il maiale bussa a milanello, magari quando un Milan sarà tornato a grandi livelli e lui cercherà di piazzare qualche suo assistito, mandare il più umile degli inservienti a dirgli testuale "Non abbiamo bisogno dei suoi servizi!" e sbattergli in faccia la porta.

Certe situazioni a volte sono dei boomerang nel tempo... basta avere "*Karma *e sangue freddo..."


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Luglio 2021)

Milanlove;2379488 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Ma è inutile, chi non vuol capire non capirà mai.
> Abbiamo fatto un errore di mercato colossale, ma c'è anche dopo ieri sera, chi fa finta che sia andato tutto come doveva andare e che il Milan ne è uscito bene.
> ...



È sempre un piacere leggerti


----------



## Andris (12 Luglio 2021)

Milanlove;2379488 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma da 4 anni era un assegno volante di 50 milioni da incassare. Noi l'abbiamo stracciato e tutto quello che abbiamo da dire in merito è "eh ma ormai il contratto era scaduto..."



assolutamente no, perchè nessuna squadra ha mai fatto offerte importanti.
vogliamo andare a riprendere le offerte di Psg nel corso del tempo ?
lascio gli straccioni bianconeri che agiscono solo a zero preferendo dare le commissioni record ai procuratori piuttosto che i soldi ad altre società

nessuno è mai stato pronto a svenarsi pagando tanto un portiere.
tutti sanno che non serva avere il portierone per vincere.
la storia è piena di successi con portieri normali pure
per esempio ieri: ce ne sono tanti di portieri che parano i rigori, non è un'abilità unica da record


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2379356 ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma a Sky:"Cosa è accaduto in questo mese e mezzo, dall'addio al Milan? Donnarumma:”Ero tranquillissimo in questo mese e mezzo. Ho messo la mia testa solo a disposizione dell’Italia e del mister. Ho qualche anno in più rispetto a quell’estate lì. E si vede. Da domani parlerò”.



Ah, ma quindi sa parlare? Chissà se riesce anche ad articolare pensieri semplici senza il suggeritore...


----------



## Miracle1980 (12 Luglio 2021)

Sto aspettando che parla....parla Grigio...parla che vogliamo sapere!


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Luglio 2021)

Milanlove;2379488 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Ma è inutile, chi non vuol capire non capirà mai.
> Abbiamo fatto un errore di mercato colossale, ma c'è anche dopo ieri sera, chi fa finta che sia andato tutto come doveva andare e che il Milan ne è uscito bene.
> ...



Eh si in 4 anni hanno citofonato in molti con 50 milioni (+20 al suino e altri 6-7 netti a lui senza mezza partita in europa)

Queste erano le barzellette che raccontavano in giro..ma per Zizzo nessuno ha mai fatto offerte salvo il PSG, una roba tipo Aurier+10 milioni..

Ma di che parliamo? Hanno voluto, lui e il procuratore, arrivare a fine contratto..

Basta, è un capitolo chiuso


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Luglio 2021)

Milanlove;2379488 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Ma è inutile, chi non vuol capire non capirà mai.
> Abbiamo fatto un errore di mercato colossale, ma c'è anche dopo ieri sera, chi fa finta che sia andato tutto come doveva andare e che il Milan ne è uscito bene.
> ...



Non so come fate voi a vedere una trattativa in questo modo. Pur non essendo un esperto, riesco a capire che non esistono solo le opzioni A e B , ma anche C-D-E-F e cosi via fino a coprire possibilmente tutti gli alfabeti esistenti. 

Io dall'esterno ho capito che il Milan era pronto a svenarsi dal suo canto per Donnarumma, tanto da dargli una cifra imbarazzante per le sue entrate. Paolo voleva metterla sulla fedeltà, sbagliando enormemente perché il calcio non é più lo stesso di 15 anni fa, ed ha creduto fino alla fine che Donnarumma avrebbe accettato l'offerta. Certo che se loro ti dicono prendiamo 8-10 per 2 anni, con clausola a 20 milioni da ormai due anni dovrebbe anche farti capire quali sono le intenzioni.

Poi la fai semplice, Donnarumma da 4 anni un assegno da 50 milioni? E chi ti dice che Raiola lo volesse vendere? Cos'é ricominciamo con la storia duri e forti, o tribuna o firma? Cosi ci facciamo 2 annetti con un portiere da 12 lordi all'anno e con Tatarusanu in porta. Bello eh.

Con la situazione che c'era (big già coperti), con il contratto ridicolo che si ritrovava, il portiere che era (disastroso sulle uscite, piedi da marinaio e testa altrove) ed il procuratore che si ritrovava ti posso assicurare che Donnarumma a 50 milioni non lo avresti mai piazzato.


----------



## Davidoff (12 Luglio 2021)

Donnarumma era invendibile, quel di Mirabelli con quel mega-rinnovo ce l'ha solo lasciato in affitto per 4 anni a cifre disumane se confrontate al nostro bilancio. Mettetevi l'anima in pace, Raiola non avrebbe accettato di fare neanche un passo verso il Milan, l'unica soddisfazione in tutto questo è che il suino ci credeva talmente disperati da accettare di affittarlo per altri 2 anni per poi poterlo portare comodamente dai porci di Torino, ma almeno quel piano è saltato.

Donnarumma è fortissimo in campo ma un pupazzo assoluto fuori, tutto qua.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2021)

Rivera10;2379649 ha scritto:


> Ah, ma quindi sa parlare? Chissà se riesce anche ad articolare pensieri semplici senza il suggeritore...



E' talmente somaro che dalla sua reazione mi resta il dubbio che non avesse capito di aver parato il rigore decisivo...


----------



## Manue (12 Luglio 2021)

Ma alla fine sti 50 milioni chi li offriva per Donnarumma gli anni passati ?
Perché leggo e rileggo che c'è tanta convinzione sul fatto che doveva essere venduto gli anni passati e si sarebbero incassati soldini, 
ma non ho capito chi era l'acquirente...

grazie


----------



## Milo (12 Luglio 2021)

Mi sto rivedendo di continuo i rigori parati e l&#8217;ultimo che sono passati 10 minuti prima che capisce che era il rigore della vittoria&#8230;

Ma cosa hai fatto gigio eri la nostra stella&#8230;

Non sputare a chi ti ha fatto diventare il migliore ora che il pizzaiolo ti toglie la museruola&#8230;

Accidenti che dispiacere&#8230;


----------



## UDG (12 Luglio 2021)

Zenos;2379484 ha scritto:


> Non aspettavi il 30 Giugno?
> Bisognava fare il possibile per venderlo l anno scorso a quel punto,anche a costo di minacciarlo di metterlo in panchina e fargli perdere l' europeo.ed invece schiena dritta o meglio a 90. E adesso ci mangiamo le mani ed andiamo a mendicare prestiti.



E magari non saremo andati in champions perché in porta avevamo tatarusanu. È inutile, lui non voleva rinnovare, non ha rinnovato nemmeno sapendo di aver conquistato la champions, dimenticate anche le commissioni a Raiola oltre al ricco stipendio che chiedeva. E comunque vorrei sapere chi era la squadra che avesse sganciato, il costo del cartellino una volta rinnovato. Qui tutti non vedevano l'ora che se ne andasse perché era uno di Raiola , e adesso invece vi mangiate le mani, come se le sue papere non le avesse fatte con noi


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2379760 ha scritto:


> E' talmente somaro che dalla sua reazione mi resta il dubbio che non avesse capito di aver parato il rigore decisivo...



infatti non aveva capito, non sa neanche contare. a parte i soldi nel conto in banca probabilmente.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Luglio 2021)

prenderà la palla al balzo e farà il suo post su Instagram entro sera dicendo le solite bagianate. dopo un eurocoppa prenderà molti meno insulti e la stampa lo accoglierà come un eroe che ha lasciato una squadretta come il Milan per ambizioni di un top club come il psg.


----------



## davoreb (12 Luglio 2021)

hiei87;2379407 ha scritto:


> L'ha avuta vinta lui, perché ha trovato una squadra più forte che gliene ha dati 12. Purtroppo ormai il calcio è questo. Noi ne siamo usciti con le ossa rotte.



Pogba ha trovato una squadra più forte che gliene ha dati 10..... l'ha avuta vinta? ha fatto bene a non diventare una bandiera della juve? Nazionale a parte ovviamente.

Non è che se uno guadagna 10 invece di 8 ha una vita diversa e più felice.


----------



## Milanlove (12 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2379499 ha scritto:


> Io sono tra quelli che da due anni spinge per un trattamento duro nei confronti di donnarumma, chi mi legge lo sa, e riconosco che il milan ha sbagliato nella gestione del caso però ci sono troppi elementi che non conosciamo :
> 
> non sappiamo effettivamente la trattativa come è andata tra donnarumma e il milan e non sappiamo cosa si sono dette le parti nel corso degli anni e degli innumerevoli incontri.
> Non sappiamo cosa si sono ripromessi e quali sono stati gli ostacoli, non sappiamo se la programmazione societaria e tecnica ci ha fatto perdere tempi.
> ...



Se parliamo dell'aspetto morale, inutile discutere. Solo un cieco, sordo, stupido non criticherebbe Donnarumma sotto questo aspetto. Anche se c'è da dire che chi più, chi meno, dei calciatori sotto l'aspetto morale se ne salvano pochissimi.
Sul metodo per ottenere i rinnovi, anche lì, meglio non commentare.
Detto ciò, un portiere così giovane e forte SE veramente lo vuoi vendere, lo vendi.
SE invece traccheggi e ti autoconvinci che alla fine rinnoverà con te per questioni di affetto, riconoscenza, perché lo fai dire a qualche giornalista o lo fai incontrare con i tifosi... non ci siamo proprio. Ovvio poi che ad un anno dalla scadenza se lo fai giocare titolare e gli dai tu stesso il pass per andare agli Europei, questo fa quello che vuole.
Alla fin della fiera, lui è un professionista che è andato in un club più forte a guadagnare di più. Non ha fatto nulla di illogico, irrazionale o imprevedibile.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2379356 ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma a Sky:"Cosa è accaduto in questo mese e mezzo, dall'addio al Milan? Donnarumma:”Ero tranquillissimo in questo mese e mezzo. Ho messo la mia testa solo a disposizione dell’Italia e del mister. Ho qualche anno in più rispetto a quell’estate lì. E si vede. Da domani parlerò”.



zarathustra non ha ancora parlato?


----------



## hiei87 (12 Luglio 2021)

davoreb;2379823 ha scritto:


> Pogba ha trovato una squadra più forte che gliene ha dati 10..... l'ha avuta vinta? ha fatto bene a non diventare una bandiera della juve? Nazionale a parte ovviamente.
> 
> Non è che se uno guadagna 10 invece di 8 ha una vita diversa e più felice.



Però la juve che ha lasciato Pogba era più forte del Manchester di questi anni. Siamo realisti, le bandiere non esistono più. Tranne rare eccezioni, sono i procuratori che decidono dove vanno a giocare i loro assistiti. Anche i Calabria e i Tonali, se avessero avuto offerte migliori, se ne sarebbero andati in fretta e furia.
Non voglio difendere Donnarumma, al quale imputo in primis il fatto di non essere mai stato chiaro, però alla fine la sua è una vicenda semplice e normale.
Un anno fa, quando Chiesa ha lasciato la Fiorentina per la juventus, i tifosi viola si sono sentiti offesi, mentre per il resto d'Italia era una normale faccenda di mercato. Lo stesso vale per Donnarumma. Uno dei portieri più forti del mondo che passa da una squadra che ha come obiettivo stagionale il 4° posto a una delle squadre più forti del mondo, con un ingaggio stellare. Torna tutto.
La società, pur con tutte le attenuanti del caso, ha combinato un disastro di proporzioni bibliche, perchè ha perso a 0 un giocatore che oggi vale dai 100 milioni in su.


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2379356 ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma a Sky:"Cosa è accaduto in questo mese e mezzo, dall'addio al Milan? Donnarumma:”Ero tranquillissimo in questo mese e mezzo. Ho messo la mia testa solo a disposizione dell’Italia e del mister. Ho qualche anno in più rispetto a quell’estate lì. E si vede. Da domani parlerò”.



Ha parlato?

Sto aspettando sapendo già che solo nell'1% dei casi potrà avere ragione


----------



## davidsdave80 (12 Luglio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2380053 ha scritto:


> Ha parlato?
> 
> Sto aspettando sapendo già che solo nell'1% dei casi potrà avere ragione



Dal punto di vista umano e morale, zero
Bisogna dare atto pero' che se siamo in champions e' grazie ai goal e la personalita di Ibra, ma anche grazie alle sue parate... 
Ora forza Mike


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Luglio 2021)

ha parlato? A no, non ha parlato. Stiamo ancora aspettando il senza palle


----------



## ibracadabra9 (12 Luglio 2021)

Milanlove;2379488 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma da 4 anni era un assegno volante di 50 milioni da incassare. Noi l'abbiamo stracciato e tutto quello che abbiamo da dire in merito è "eh ma ormai il contratto era scaduto..."



negli anni l'unica offerta ricevuta è stata quella del psg di uno scambio con Areola + 15/20mln.

l'assegno vincolante da 50 milioni.
nei sogni forse.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Luglio 2021)

ibracadabra9;2380163 ha scritto:


> negli anni l'unica offerta ricevuta è stata quella del psg di uno scambio con Areola + 15/20mln.
> 
> l'assegno vincolante da 50 milioni.
> nei sogni forse.



perchè non è mai stato messo in condizioni di andarsene, ma gestito diversamente qualcosa mino avrebbe trovato di certo. magari non 50 ma 30-40 sicuro.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Luglio 2021)

Best friend di Bonucci, serve aggiungere altro?


----------

